# Binding advice to complete set up ( union factory & charger or burton custom)



## gireay (Sep 27, 2013)

Hi to all,

I have been spending to much to time to complete my snowboard gear setup and still could not give my decision about bindigs. Have paid for Board and boot but bindings are pain in the ass.

Board : Libtech TRS 2014 
Boat : Burton Ion 204

Bindings options
Union Factory 2014
Union Charger 2014
Burton Cartel 2014


I spend most off thime on pist. Like speed and carving. Also freeride. Spent %20 or max %30 on park. I want a bindind which has a stiff ratin between mediom and stiff. Both bellow there seems smilar but too many oppisite information. The good ride show factory a stiff binding where evo.com show medium. They represent charges as super stiff. Consedering my riding choise and board & boots could you give suggestions.

Thanks all in advance


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

gireay said:


> Hi to all,
> 
> I have been spending to much to time to complete my snowboard gear setup and still could not give my decision about bindigs. Have paid for Board and boot but bindings are pain in the ass.
> 
> ...


Chargers are too stiff for the board and for your riding.

Cartel and Factory will both work - former is a bit more flexy and freestyle, while the later is a bit stiffer/freeride.
I would say Cartel, considering that your boots are already on the stiff side for your board and riding.


----------



## gireay (Sep 27, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Chargers are too stiff for the board and for your riding.
> 
> Cartel and Factory will both work - former is a bit more flexy and freestyle, while the later is a bit stiffer/freeride.
> I would say Cartel, considering that your boots are already on the stiff side for your board and riding.


Many thanks ,

Ions seems to be stiff but they felt more playfull but more with more response then my old imperials which seems softer .

One last question. Cant find any exact stiff rating for Union Bindings any where. Evo represents nearly all as medium , good ride as stiff medium.
No problem for burtons they are so exact everysite.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

gireay said:


> Many thanks ,
> 
> Ions seems to be stiff but they felt more playfull but more with more response then my old imperials which seems softer .
> 
> ...


Union doors not provide flex ratings on purpose, because they are largely meaningless or even misleading. Especially so for the supposedly 'exact' rating of some companies - for instance the Cartel ranks as more responsive/stiff than the Malavita on the Burton scale, while arguably it is the other way around.


----------



## nthingtolose (Oct 21, 2013)

hktrdr said:


> Chargers are too stiff for the board and for your riding.
> 
> Cartel and Factory will both work - former is a bit more flexy and freestyle, while the later is a bit stiffer/freeride.
> I would say Cartel, considering that your boots are already on the stiff side for your board and riding.


Hktrdr thanks for chiming in. 

I am riding a never summer raptor x this year 2014 with 2013 k2 t1 boots. I was leaning way more toward the 2014 Union Factory but found a great deal on 2013 cartels. If you were in my boat which direction would you go?

Or anyone else for that matter


----------



## nthingtolose (Oct 21, 2013)

or what about throwing the Flow NX2-GT 2013 into the mix? I've never used rear entry.


----------



## hktrdr (Apr 3, 2012)

nthingtolose said:


> Hktrdr thanks for chiming in.
> 
> I am riding a never summer raptor x this year 2014 with 2013 k2 t1 boots. I was leaning way more toward the 2014 Union Factory but found a great deal on 2013 cartels. If you were in my boat which direction would you go?
> 
> Or anyone else for that matter


Both are perfectly good premium bindings. Cartels are a little flexier but still plenty responsive.

Really a personal decision, based on fit with your boot (Unions have more adjustability, so that might be a plus) and relative price.


----------



## ek9max (Apr 8, 2013)

I got a 2014 Libtech TRS Horsepower late release and 2014 Union factory. 

I love this combo!


----------

